# Do they still give out cards?



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 22, 2013)

I just wondered if AGR still gave out membership cards that you could scan at quik-traks and what not, the last membership card I have was the last year I had select status, 2010.


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 22, 2013)

Is there a way to request mine?


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 22, 2013)

I not sure how to go about it. But at a QT, you just need any credit card to "turn it on". (It also works with many women!  ) And if it's the same credit card you used to make your res, it will automatically pull up ALL reservations made with that card!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Nov 22, 2013)

Interesting! So, will your Guest Rewards card pull up your points trips??


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 22, 2013)

oregon pioneer said:


> Interesting! So, will your Guest Rewards card pull up your points trips??


Yes. Swipe the card and any reservations associated with your AGR account should appear, including award trips.

If you have your reservation number (PNR), any card can get you started. Swipe the card, enter the PNR, and the reservation should appear.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 23, 2013)

I emailed AGR and received this response:

Thank you for contacting the Amtrak Guest Rewards Service Center.

We have requested a replacement Amtrak Guest Rewards card. Please allow 4 to 6 weeks to receive your new card.

We thank you for being a valued Amtrak Guest Rewards member.

[SIZE=10pt]Sincerely,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt] Geneva[/SIZE]


----------



## trainman74 (Nov 23, 2013)

Be forewarned that when I requested a replacement card from AGR about a year ago, what I got in the mail was just a paper card with my name and number on it, no magnetic stripe.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 23, 2013)

I am duly warned.


----------



## Misty. (Nov 23, 2013)

That seems odd... I thought I lost my card during late March of this year, and when I requested a new one, it was a plastic one that I recieved... Trainman, what tier were you when you requested that replacement card? (I'm currently S+, same tier as when I requested that replacement card).


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 23, 2013)

Misty you have your answer there, if you are above the basic tier you will always get a plastic card.


----------



## Misty. (Nov 23, 2013)

I guess we'll just find out when you get yours, then.


----------



## SubwayNut (Nov 23, 2013)

The genuine S+ card is also so it can be swiped for admittance at some ClubAcelas. In New York they write your last name in a book, in Boston they use their computer and if you have a guest they actually ask the guest their name.

The swipe is also how you get into a United Club (you have unlimited access).


----------



## trainman74 (Nov 25, 2013)

Misty. said:


> That seems odd... I thought I lost my card during late March of this year, and when I requested a new one, it was a plastic one that I recieved... Trainman, what tier were you when you requested that replacement card? (I'm currently S+, same tier as when I requested that replacement card).


Ah, I see -- I'm only a regular member, not S/S+. Guess the plastic card is another perk of being Select! (Although I _did_ have a plastic card from when I first joined AGR in 2002 -- just don't know what happened to it.)

It's not a big deal, since I have the AGR MasterCard, which has my membership number on it and works fine in QuikTrak machines.


----------

